# Sw9v



## Steamboat (Apr 8, 2014)

I recently acquired a Smith and Wesson SW9v (9MM) with a 16 round magazine. I have yet to find a spare anywhere. Every one seems to be out of stock. Anyone have any ideas on where I can get one?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

check ebay, I've bought some from there. Also Gunbroker. Although you might have trouble finding one over 10 rounds on ebay. They've got this kinda anti gun , anti large capacity magazine policy. You might find one but it won't be listed as something over 10 rounds. You just have to look at the pics and figure out if it's what you need. GB should definitely have them though however, most sellers on there won't sell them to states where they are prohibited so if you are in one of those commie domains, good luck.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Smith & Wesson Mag S&W SW9E SW9G SW9P SW9VE SW9V Sigma 9mm Luger

S&W SW9VE 9MM 16RD MAGAZINE, STAINLESS STEEL

http://www.gregcotellc.com/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=108&zenid=bulnald5ojhb4b8i2q6vj3i616


----------

